# جلفنة الحديد



## aboomarabdo (24 فبراير 2014)

هى ببساطة عملية حماية للحديد عن طريق وضع طبقة من معدن اقل نشاطا من الحديد وهو الزنك على سطح الحديد فيقوم الزنك بعزل الحديد عن البيئة المحيطة ويتم نآكل الزنك بدلا من الحديد ولكن تآكل الزنك يكون بطئ جدا.
هناك نوعان من الجلفنة
1-جلفنة على الساخن
2-جلفنة على البارد
اما الجلفنة على الساخن فيتم صهر الزنك ووضع الحديد فيه بعد عملية تجهيز وعدة خطوات يمر عليها الحديد قبل الغمر فى مصهور الزنك (سيتم شرحها باذن الله فى وقت قريب وفى مقال آخر) ويكون وقت الغمر حسب سمك المشغولات الحديدية او حسب المواصفة المطلوبة من العميل.وهناك طرق اخرى للجلفنة على الساخن عن طريق طحن الزنك ورشه على سطح الحديد ثم ادخاله الى فرن عند درجة حرارة انصهار الزنك وهى 420 الى 450 درجة مئوية.
اما الجلفنة على البارد فتكون اما بالدهان عن طريق تنظيف سطح الحديد والرش بسائل الطلاء المكون من الزنك اساسا او عن طريق الطلاء باكهرباء .
ولكن الطريقة الاولى هلى الاكثر انتشارا نظرا لامكانية استخدامها على اى حجم من المشغولات الحديدية كما انه يحدث التصاق قوى بين الزنك والحديد فى هذه الطريقة نظرا لانتشار ذرات الزنك داخل الحديد وهى ايضا الطريقة الارخص.


----------



## احمد ج العمري (16 مايو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## احمد ج العمري (16 مايو 2014)

*استخلاص الزنك 





لايوجد الزنك في الحالة الحرة وانما يوجد متحداً مع بعض العناصر الأخرى مثل 

S,O2, Si,Fe,Mn مشكلاً خاماته والتي تحتوي على بعض الفلزات مثل الرصاص والذهب والفضة والكادميوم .

تبدأ عملية استخلاص الزنك بالمعالجة الأولية ويتم فيها تكسير الخام وطحنه ثم تركيزه بواسطة التعويم حيث يفصل خام الزنك عن خامات العناصر الأخرى مثل الرصاص والنحاس . يلي ذلك تحميص الخام الموجود على شكل كبريتيد الزنك حيث انه في حالة استخدام طرق التعدين الحراري يجب أكسدة الخام أكسدة تامة بوجود كمية كافية من الأكسجين ليلامس دقائق الخام المراد وفقاً للتفاعل التالي

ZnS+3/2O2 >>>>> ZnO+SO2 

يسحب غاز ثاني أكسيد الكبريت من منطقة التفاعل بسرعة للاستفادة منه في صناعة حامض الكبريتيك .

يتم تفاعل الأكسدة عند درجة حرارة أعلى من 800 درجة مئوية ليكون الناتج أكسيد الزنك فقط , إما عند استخدام طريقة التعدين المائي فإن درجة حرارة أكسدة كبريتيد الزنك تصل إلى 800 درجة مئوية أو اقل حيث ينتج كبريتات الزنك كالتالي

ZnS+2O2 >>>>> ZnSO4 



بعد تحويل خامات الزنك إلى الأكسيد (ZnO) بالطرق السابقة يتم استخلاص الفلز بعدة طرق أهمها:

**[h=3]التعدين الحراري 



توجد طرق متعددة للتعدين الحراري أهمها 

- المعوجات 



يتم فيها اختزال أكسيد الزنك المحمص بالفحم وفقاً للتفاعل التالي 



ZnO+C=Zn+CO 



حيث يتكون زنك في الحالة الغازية ويتم تكثيفه إلى الحالة السائلة ثم تنقيته. 

يمكن إنتاج الزنك في المعوجات بطريقتين هما:

-الاختزال في المعوجات الأفقية.

-الاختزال في المعوجات العمودية. 



- الفرن العاصف 

يعد تطوراً لإنتاج الفلز مقارنة بطريقة المعوجات حيث تقل كمية الغازات الخارجة والمكونة من بخار الزنك وغاز أول أكسيد الكربون وغاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون فضلاً عن الحصول على كمية اكبر من الزنك من خاماته 

ZnO+CO >>>>> Zn+CO2 



التعدين المائي 

تتميز هذه الطريقة بإمكانية استعمال خامات تحتوي على كمية قليلة من الزنك وبسهولة فصل الشوائب الفلزية في الخام والحصول على زنك عالي النقاوة 99.998% زنك 

يتم الاستخلاص بهذه الطريقة وفقاً للخطوات التالية

- إذابة خام الزنك المكون من أكسيد وكبريتات الخارصين في حامض الكبريت حيث يذوب أكسيد الزنك وفقاً للمعادلة التالي

ZnO+H2SO4 >>>>>> ZnSO4+H2O 



- معالجة المحلول الناتج من الإذابة للتخلص من الحديد والذي يوجد بصورة رئيسية على شكل كبريتات الحديد الثنائية عن طريق الأكسدة والترسيب.

- معالجة المحلول بهيدروكسيد الكالسيوم لمعادلة حامض الكبريت عن طريق الترسيب أيضا بقية الشوائب يتم ترسيبها على شكل فلزات عند إضافة مسحوق الخارصين للمحلول .

- تحلل كبريتات الزنك كهربائياً فيتحرر الزنك على المهبط حيث يصهر بعد ذلك في أفران كهربائية[/h]*


----------



## شعبان شعيرة (21 مارس 2015)

هل هناك فرق بوصع كبريتات الزنك على الموصل السالب أوالموجب


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 مارس 2017)

جزى الله خير الجزاء كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (31 مارس 2017)

احسنت بارك الله فيك


----------

